# Modifier .action automator



## Robban974 (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous 

Ma question est simple comment modifier un fichier automator ?
En effet j'ai telechargé un script pour convertir mes vidéos grâce à ffmpegX qui est sympa.

Cependant il me propose des options comme la taille et le frame rate, mais j'aimerai rajouter des actions comme le chanel et le bitrate qui provient du logiciel.

Pouvez vous m'aider svp.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Robban974 (3 Juin 2009)

UP !!
aidez moi please c'est assez urgent =/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Déjà il faudrait que tu nous donnes le script ou un lien vers celui-ci. Sinon, sans programmer, handbrake ne conviendrait pas?


----------



## Robban974 (3 Juin 2009)

merci de ta réponse !!
alors je te donne le lien du programme que je j'ai trouvé sur le forum :
http://sourceforge.net/project/down...tion.09.28.2006.dmg&use_mirror=biznetnetworks

Tu peux le tester. Tu verras que dans les options je peux modifier la taille etc
mais j'aimerai rajouter le chanel, la frequence.

Merci d'avance pour ta future et je souhaite bonne après midi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Ce n'est pas moi qui vais t'aider pour applescript, je suis trop nul pour ça. Si c'est pour du traitement par lot, handbrake permet de le faire avec plein de presets et tous les réglages que tu veux.


----------



## Robban974 (3 Juin 2009)

D'accord merci infiniment 
et je peux reprendre ce script pour le modifier ? sur automator

Edit : quel version je dois DL ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Tu as normalement un éditeur de script* livré avec OSX. Il y a des personnes très douées en applescript qui passent sur ce forum, faut attendre un peu. 


*xcode est bien aussi


----------



## Robban974 (3 Juin 2009)

ok merci je regarde et je te tiens au courant
Merci 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------

re sur le lien :http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
quelle version je dois DL stp ? y'en a tellement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

OS X 10.5, intel, GUI


----------



## Robban974 (3 Juin 2009)

merci trop sympa man

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

On peut modifier un .action de automator avec handbrake ?
je suis un peu paumé la sur le logiciel tu peux m'éclairer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Non. Handbrake permet de convertir des vidéos (même des dvds) en différents formats (mp4, ogg, etc).


----------



## Robban974 (3 Juin 2009)

Ah d'accord et pour modifier un script d'automator tu ne sais pas comment faire ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Ben non.


----------



## Robban974 (3 Juin 2009)

lol ok :s


----------



## Robban974 (7 Juin 2009)

up svp c'est assez surgent


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2009)

Robban974 a dit:


> up svp c'est assez surgent



On te l'a déjà dit, il te faut en passer par les outils développeurs => xCode. Ce que tu veux faire revient à réécrire l'action. Il te faut probablement aussi ses sources.

Le site du développeur.

En plus, c'est un vieux machin PPC... y'a du travail en perspective.


----------



## Robban974 (8 Juin 2009)

Merci de ta réponse ! 
donc si je t'écoute il faut que je télécharge : Xcode, avec les sources ?
comment trouver les sources du programme ?

Merci d'avance & bonne journée à toi 
Edit : il est payant ce logiciel ?
je ne trouve pas de liens gratuit.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2009)

Robban974 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse !
> donc si je t'écoute il faut que je télécharge : Xcode, avec les sources ?
> comment trouver les sources du programme ?
> 
> ...


xCode sont l'ensemble des outils de développement inclus avec Mac OS X. Leur installation est optionnelle. Ils sont mis à jour par Apple (pour Leopard, on en est à la version 3.1.2) mais accessibles uniquement après s'être inscrit (gratuit).

A noter qu'il ne faut plus utiliser la version 3.0 de xCode, trop boguée.

Quant aux sources de l'application, je crains qu'il ne te faille demander au développeur. Maintenant, tu peux en reprenants les éléments opensource de celle-ci (ffmpeg et lame) dans leur version plus récente, recréer toi-même l'action.

Bon, tout ça suppose de bonnes bases en programmation et la connaissance de xCode ; pas vraiment compatible avec la notion d'urgence.

Tu auras peut-être plus vite fait de travailler au cas par cas avec FFmpeg ou d'utiliser un autre outil de conversion tel que Handbrake qui permet le traitement par lot.


----------

